# 9 month old baby dog training



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

The baby and my GSD have been communicating non verbally since the baby has been here. I have no clue what they were saying but they both appeared to have had a lot to say with gestures alone. This was all fine until recently.

I feed my dog a strict diet and a few treats that I pick out trying to help her loose some weight. I noticed that the gsd was sneaking food from the baby. So I would give my command to my dog to not take it. Guess what happens? The baby tells the dog in the same way I do that it is okay to take it. Same hand gesture and almost sounded like the same word I use. 

I have no idea what to do about that. They are never alone in the same room together but those two have a bond that is above my understanding. I just wish they didn't share food. 

Is it possible to teach that? I give my baby a snack while I make food or clean up as it keeps her distracted. My gsd has learned this is the prefect time to get some of the food. The dog is very nice about it and waits for the baby to give her permission...which apparently goes over my rules against it. Her bites from the babies food our so small it is like they are trying to share. 

BTW: I haven't gotten mad or anything. I know they are friends and the baby wants to share with her friend which is awesome. I shared my food with my dogs as a kid. Maybe it is something I'll have to get use to.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Or just feed your baby some hi quality but low calorie dog treats when the dog is near the baby?????????????????


Heh! Heh!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If it was something I really wanted stopped, I think I would crate the dog when I put your baby in the chair with a snack (if you're doing something that the dog couldn't be tethered to you instead).


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Hold old is the dog and how old is the baby? It sounds like you really don't want the behavior stopped based on your post. Is this something you really want suggestions to stopping?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

At least get the camera out and get some cute pictures!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When our baby sat in his high chair for dinner he would call the dog and empty his plate on the floor if he didn't like the food I gave him (the baby) if given the chance.
All our kids' first word was the dog's name. Forget about "mommy".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I found your post endearing hearing about the baby with her GSD But also understand your concern. I think the only way to stop it is for you to interupt the exchange, both the baby and the dog know this is not OK. Put the dog in a sit/down stay while the baby is eating. Create that boundry and train everytime the baby eats.

My SIL also has a GSD and a toddler. They both disappeared and were found under the dining room table, my neice was gently giving the dog a cheerio one after another, he was waiting patiently for each treat. She was under the table hiding because she knew she wasn't aloud to feed him. lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Courtney said:


> My SIL also has a GSD and a toddler. They both disappeared and were found under the dining room table, my neice was gently giving the dog a cheerio one after another, he was waiting patiently for each treat. She was under the table hiding because she knew she wasn't aloud to feed him. lol


Now, that's temperament you want. That must have been cuteness overload.


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I found your post endearing hearing about the baby with her GSD But also understand your concern. I think the only way to stop it is for you to interupt the exchange, both the baby and the dog know this is not OK. Put the dog in a sit/down stay while the baby is eating. Create that boundry and train everytime the baby eats.
> 
> My SIL also has a GSD and a toddler. They both disappeared and were found under the dining room table, my neice was gently giving the dog a cheerio one after another, he was waiting patiently for each treat. She was under the table hiding because she knew she wasn't aloud to feed him. lol


Welcome to my world! The baby had no clue she isn't suppose to do it. The dog, however knows! 



wolfy dog said:


> When our baby sat in his high chair for dinner he would call the dog and empty his plate on the floor if he didn't like the food I gave him (the baby) if given the chance.
> All our kids' first word was the dog's name. Forget about "mommy".


Yea, she did say dad first. Actually hey dad and I have no clue what made her add the hey. Second word was Bridget... the dogs name. Now she is working on mommy. 



Jag said:


> Hold old is the dog and how old is the baby? It sounds like you really don't want the behavior stopped based on your post. Is this something you really want suggestions to stopping?


Baby is 10 months and the dog is almost 2 years. No, it isn't something I wish to stop in any mean ways. I want them to have that bond. It is actually amazing to see how nice and careful she is with the baby. Normally my dogs dive on the bed. Bridget now checks for the baby first and eases up around her if she is up there. It is really small amounts of food and as long as I'm watching it will hopefully stay small. 

The worse problem I had was a babysitter that I didn't let the dog know they could meet. I introduced the dog to the babysitter and the babysitter to the baby but never said the babysitter was in charge. That was a big mistake. She started to cry and the babysitter went to help only to be cut off by one angry looking dog. Luckily I was still home. All I have to do is hand her the baby in front of the dog and Bridget is fine with it. I've had to do with relatives as well. Knowing Bridget is so protective over the baby actually helps me sleep at night.

Edit: Had to add this. Mom and baby came to see us at agility today. Instructor noticed the baby and said we are starting out the future agility handlers early now. She loves everything dogs include their leash and big dog water fountain that resembles a toilet... I doubt I will have any trouble getting her interested in dog training.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSD's and little tiny kids = VERY CUTE together!

And if you have a good GSD, WOW! to watch a big tough dog with a baby! Can really be amazing to see it. 

Think about instinct on how to act around a baby!


----------

